# OVER OAKED (sigh)



## shoebiedoo (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't think I get how to use Oak Cubes  I used 2.5oz of House toast French oak cubes in my barolo I'm making. It's hard to get a feel for how much Oak flavor you have when the cubes NEVER sink. Hard to stir because the they get in the way. I trusted the instructed only so far and thought 8 weeks (supposed to soalk for a MINIMUM of 8) was long. After 3 weeks I lost my nerve and racked to a new carboy. after that short time the oak flavor is really strong? What da heck did I do wrong there? I tasted it after a week but with out really getting a good stir in it seemed I was getting samples from the upper park of the carboy, where all the oak is. Is 2.5 oz too much?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2012)

Did the kit come with oak already? If so maybe none was needed. Normally the amount you used would be about right. It does lose it's oakiness after a year in the bottle and should become really goo. Are you sure you like oaked wine? If not don't use it if you will be the one drinking most of it.


----------



## robie (Jan 30, 2012)

The amount of oak that is too much is very subjective. I just might really like the level you currently have. Barolo is going to be a heavily oaked wine, anyway.

The level of oak will diminish some over time. At this point, the wine is so new, you might be tasting a combination of oak and tartness from the young wine. This barolo wine won't be ready to drink for 2 to 3 years, anyway.

That amount of oak for such a short time as you have had it in doesn't sound like very much oak. You do realize that house toast is a pretty dark toast?

The rule for oaking, which I have stood by is this: 
Oak and taste periodically. When the oak just starts tasting as though it is slightly too much, remove the oak. By the time the wine is ready to drink, it should diminish to the just-right point. Another way of putting it is if the oak is removed when the level is just right, by the time you drink it, it will not seem like enough.


----------



## saddlebronze (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is my limited experience. I did two Mosti Kits, a cab franc and a caberlot. I put 2 oz of medium oak chips in each in the secondary. I tased them after 4 weeks and they were jsut right. I then had my friends taste them and they agreed as well. Any more oak would have been too much for all of us. That being said, a couple of ounces of cubes has less surface area and would have given you less. So, you might like very light oak or none at all.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Robie, based on you rules of thought it might be just fine. The Barolo is a Juice Bucket from Mosto Bella (I believe) so I'm assuming this will have to age much longer than a kit. I wanted a heavier toast (maybe that was a mistake for this wine) but right now it just doesn't taste ballanced. I felt 2.5 oz for 3 weeks was light as well and really expected to have to add the cubes back in after I racked it, chalking it off to not being stirred. I'll let it age and see where it goes. 

Thanks guys


----------



## robie (Jan 30, 2012)

Your situation is a good reason for bulk aging for from 6 months to a year. Once the tartness of the young wine subsides some, you will be in a better place to determine your level of oak. At that time, if the level is less than you want, you can slowly add more oak. The current level will have subsided some by then.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks. I assumed it would mellow out. this is the 1st time making from juice and I KNEW it would have to age at least a 1 1/2. that statement "you can always ad more" kept running through my mind.


----------



## non-grapenut (Jan 30, 2012)

robie said:


> Your situation is a good reason for bulk aging for from 6 months to a year. Once the tartness of the young wine subsides some, you will be in a better place to determine your level of oak. At that time, if the level is less than you want, you can slowly add more oak. The current level will have subsided some by then.



If this doesn't work (waiting 6 months for the tannins to chill) or you can't wait that long, blending with another like wine, wether you made it or you "cheat" and use OTC...both work just as well.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2012)

Typically its 2 ounces for 6 gallons and start tasting after 2 weeks.


----------



## Brintk (Jan 31, 2012)

I, personally, would bulk age this Barolo for another year. At the end of that time I would taste it and see if I liked it. If the answer is "Yes", I'd bottle it. If the answer is "No", then PM me and I'll drive out to Columbus and pick it up - free of charge, of course.


----------

